# IM comp midway Comparison pics and new comers



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok thread rules

1: NO WHORING, constructive critisism only. Any crapy comments will get deleted (with mod's help)

2:New comers as well as those of us that have been here from the start: please post (a) Stats (b) Pics; front/back /side FULL BODY. Tanks are a good example 
(There should be 4 posts per person Stats and then 3 pics) 

3.Post pics and stats side by side like Tanks  if you cant do it youself email pics to me peteandtrace@tudogs.net.au

If you are emailing pics to me please add Stats with email so i can post them when i post your pics.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

*TANK316  * 

Age 40  
ht. 5'7'' ½
Date:
9/ 29/ 03 ??????.. ??????..1/ 03/ 04
wt. 250lb??????.???..??????239lb
BF % 20 ??????...??????.???14.4 %
chest 54''???????????????...52???
neck 18''???????????????....17??? 3/4
rt bi 18''???????????????.....17??? 3/4
rt thigh 28''????????????..28???
rt calf 18''????????????..???18???
waist @ b/b 45''???..41??? 1/8


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Tank from the front


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Tank from the side


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Tank from the back


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

Good work Tank  BF loss. Hammies traps back shoulders all look like they've improved  Your calves look abit uneven....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Wholly weight loss and size Batman!!  Tank is a freeking monster!!  His lats are freeking insane!  Oh man,,, what did I get myself into!!!!       huff pufff...muuust traaaain Haarder.  Muuuust Traaain Haaarder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Awesome work Tank!! Looking really good. Lats are monstrous!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

From the bottom of my heart you guys, thank you, i guess i'm being really hard on myself, all i see is girth around the mid section,what a tub!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> From the bottom of my heart you guys, thank you, i guess i'm being really hard on myself, all i see is girth around the mid section,what a tub!!!!!


I can see how you would see that from the side pic bud, but when you look at the back you can clearly see your love handles are dissapearing


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

What a awesome difference Tank especially in the back pose!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What a awesome difference Tank especially in the back pose!


thanks david


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2004)

Looking good Tank.  Real solid, great leg development also.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

TANK I'm your friend and I will not lie to you to give you a false sense of security.   So here comes the honestly from Fire.   1st the Good:  Your a monster as I've said so many times.   I saw your pics and the mega mass you have is fuqing scary.  Your lats, legs shoulders Calves are more then just impressive.  I already know that size wise you have me blown away.  Now the bad... Yea you are still carrying some bodyfat expecially around the mid section and you are going to have to deal with that.  the good news regarding your body fat is this... I do in FACT see a big reduction in several areas.  Mainly your face and also in the Oblique area expecially noticable in the back shot.  Big Kahuna,, that is what is great about this contest.  It gives us time to put on some size as we all have been kicking ass to do.  And I doubt any of us guys that were heavier then we liked on Oct. 1st cut our bf to our desired percentages.  I sure as hell know I have NOT.  But my man  you know the way it is.  to Loose weight and keep it off and to also build muscle at the same time the BF loss must be gradual.  Quick loss means you will not put on size, and that BF usually comes back much easier.  Trust me when I say this,, your totally on track and your kicking ass taking no prisoners.  IT SHOWS!!! You can believe that.  I will NOT kiss your ass and tell you what you want to hear as I expect your honest opinion when you see my pics.  Nothing I hate more then all compliments.  You cant build on compliments only the criticisms as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> TANK I'm your friend and I will not lie to you to give you a false sense of security.   So here comes the honestly from Fire.   1st the Good:  Your a monster as I've said so many times.   I saw your pics and the mega mass you have is fuqing scary.  Your lats, legs shoulders Calves are more then just impressive.  I already know that size wise you have me blown away.  Now the bad... Yea you are still carrying some bodyfat expecially around the mid section and you are going to have to deal with that.  the good news regarding your body fat is this... I do in FACT see a big reduction in several areas.  Mainly your face and also in the Oblique area expecially noticable in the back shot.  Big Kahuna,, that is what is great about this contest.  It gives us time to put on some size as we all have been kicking ass to do.  And I doubt any of us guys that were heavier then we liked on Oct. 1st cut our bf to our desired percentages.  I sure as hell know I have NOT.  But my man  you know the way it is.  to Loose weight and keep it off and to also build muscle at the same time the BF loss must be gradual.  Quick loss means you will not put on size, and that BF usually comes back much easier.  Trust me when I say this,, your totally on track and your kicking ass taking no prisoners.  IT SHOWS!!! You can believe that.  I will NOT kiss your ass and tell you what you want to hear as I expect your honest opinion when you see my pics.  Nothing I hate more then all compliments.  You cant build on compliments only the criticisms as far as I'm concerned.


Fire, only true friends can be honest, so thanks brother. i'm my worst critic.my bulking got way out of hand and out of character, i blame myself for that***dam beer and cook outs***, but all that aside, thanks man, you're a good friend, just like GP, i want to shake your hand one day!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

*Rissole  * 

Age 32  
ht. 5'8''
Date:
20/09/03.............05/01/04Yes, Aussies do day/mth/yr 
wt. 194lb.............207lb
BF % 17...............20
neck ..16"............16.5"
chest. 43"............45.5"
Bi's ....16.75".......17.1"
waist .37"............39"
hips ...41.5".........42.5"
thigh ..25.5"........26.5"
calve ..15".......... 15.5"


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Me from the front  (lost abit of tan)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Me from the side


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Me from the back


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 5, 2004)

big improvements Pete, you put on good size!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Fire, only true friends can be honest, so thanks brother. i'm my worst critic.my bulking got way out of hand and out of character, i blame myself for that***dam beer and cook outs***, but all that aside, thanks man, you're a good friend, just like GP, i want to shake your hand one day!!!



That is a goal of mine Tank.  There are a select few I'd go way out of my way to visit and you my friend are at the top of the list. GP inclusive.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

I told ya Tank, Peter was a sleeper being all quiet and shit.  He did put on some size.  Keeping my eye on you much closer now Pete.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I told ya Tank, Peter was a sleeper being all quiet and shit.  He did put on some size.  Keeping my eye on you much closer now Pete.


  

Gotta love P/RR/S


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

Absolutely Pete. Best workout program I've ever done and I've tried them all.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

WOW boys 

Tank...i think you made the most progress in the tummy area hun...looks like you have gone down alot...great job 

Ris...nice size mate...great gains. 

Wow this comp. is going to be harder than i thought to judge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looking good Ris, now I don't want to post my pics


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Guys you both look awesome and have made great changes, Tank I love how the shaved look makes such a difference .  

It is also neat to see the two of you doing different things and both making such good improvement.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks all 

Post em Rock!! And everyone else...........


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll take pics tomorrow and send the  next day. Wife needs to bring the camera home.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 6, 2004)

so i need to post my pics here or do i send them to rissole or what


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

send them to ris and he will fixem for yah


----------



## GettingBigger (Jan 7, 2004)

Tank...make me sick...again.

Just one question, did your back hair fall out due to the gain in your lat spread...or did you scare it away.

Looking powerful man....

Congrats
GettingBigger


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GettingBigger *_
> Tank...make me sick...again.
> 
> Just one question, did your back hair fall out due to the gain in your lat spread...or did you scare it away.
> ...


Thanks BG, the weed whipper took most of it off, then a semi-load of nair, and then a Mach 3.


----------



## GettingBigger (Jan 7, 2004)

Tank..all kidding aside, you look great.  How much more weight or bodyfat do you intend on losing?

One day I will get the guts and post my pics...

Are you all natural or have you dabbled in AS at any point in your life.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GettingBigger *_
> Tank..all kidding aside, you look great.  How much more weight or bodyfat do you intend on losing?
> 
> One day I will get the guts and post my pics...
> ...


all natural.no prohormones,no roids.i do plan on trying some P/H's after my show in April. I was lucky enough to have a 2 training partners from the time i was 17 yrs old, one was a natural
pro bodybuilder and the other a national powerlifting champ. both new the in's and out of training and nutrition, they remind me of GoPro, the man is unreal.thanks for the compliments G/B.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2004)

*I HATE These.....*

Ok...here they are.  I told ya I was FAT!!!   LOL     

It's an extra 20lbs!! all in the middle and in the rear!!!!

Once I start nailing the cardio and diet, it will start falling off.  With 15 weeks to go, should be pretty easy to do.  I'm shooting for a show April 17th in Austin.  Usuallu average dropping 1.5 to 2lbs per week.

Oh...if anyone has any good suggestions for getting rid of tree trunks....Please pass it on!!  I can use the help in that dept.  LOL

The edit.......

ok...here goes! I'll have to get pics this week, if that is ok.

Name: Jodie
Age: 37
Height: 5'2

Current weight: 138 appx. 16% bodyfat
Goal: to be 120ish and appx. 8.5 to 9% bodyfat by April 17th for a figure comp. Also to maintain my lean body mass at 110 and change the overall shape of my legs/hams plus add more caps to my shoulders to balance out my legs aka as tree trunks.

Stats:
neck: 12 3/4
chest: 35
upper arm: L. 13 R. 12 3/4
waist: 29
hips: 37
thigh: 25
calves 15 1/2


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

great shape hun.
why would you want to get rid of them?
as you lean up they will shape down nicely 

BTW people i am gonna post pics too cause i just found out i have to be ready for May too and so i will play along with you all. But i wont be in the comp


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Good idea.

JLB, you look fine hun!!!!  Your abs don't look half as bad as mine


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2004)

That'll be sweet J 

JLB, great pics  you can see whats gonna come outta that 
Can you post your current stats too please, just edit your picture post so your stats are near your pic  thankyou...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks!   But it is amazing what you can pack on when eatting bad!  As far as my legs....those need to be leaned out really bad!  But they are the very last thing that comes in for me.  I'll be sporting the 6 pack before I have the legs.  LOL  Gentics!  I'll try to post pics every two weeks.  Once I nail my diet and cardio, the weight just seems to fall off and I'll look like a completely different person.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Jlb- You look great!!!!!!

I have legs like you!!!!!!!!!!!!
My friend is doing that comp in Austin on April 17th--- I am wondering if I should do it??? That would be neat!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> it is amazing what you can pack on when eatting bad!



I hear that!  Took about a month and a half off and blew up like a balloon.  Most of mine is due to hormones being toyed with by the doctor though.



> I'll be sporting the 6 pack before I have the legs.  LOL  Gentics!



I usually sport my legs and back before I do my abs.  I hold there the most and let go pretty quickly on the glutes, chest & back.  Then the legs.....Pff..the abs pretty much come in when they please  



> Once I nail my diet and cardio, the weight just seems to fall off and I'll look like a completely different person.



I think my pics are going to look like yours except my abs are not like yours......My tummy, chest and glutes are holding a lot of water.  You'll all see...Please don't make fun of me though when I post'em.  I'm having medical issues that are soon to be solved.


JLB  --  You're going to do absolutely fine.  Can't wait to see progress pics in April.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 8, 2004)

You should!!!  Unless you will be in the under 5'3.  then nooooooooooooooooooooo. (my height class)  LOL   J/K.

They are alot of work, but also alot of fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

*Just a note here before i take off for the weekend. Half way pics MUST be posted by midnight January 11th or we will assume that you have withdrawn from the competition. *

When i get back on Sunday i want to see those side by sides as a birthday present 

I will be posting mine as well 

*Make sure your stats are also updated*


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

If anyone one has a problem posting their half way pics...PM me your EXCUSE!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

seems sneaky to pm the excuse in my case since the gist of it is that my lazy ass has been completely slacking.

i'm not gonna post pictures at this point.  i'd like to stay in the competition but if that's not an option i'll back out rather than post now.  sounds lame but i'm just not going to do something that will make me feel worse.  there's no need.  me and my mirror know exactly what needs work and i just can't stomach posting 'til the end.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> seems sneaky to pm the excuse in my case since the gist of it is that my lazy ass has been completely slacking.
> 
> i'm not gonna post pictures at this point.  i'd like to stay in the competition but if that's not an option i'll back out rather than post now.  sounds lame but i'm just not going to do something that will make me feel worse.  there's no need.  me and my mirror know exactly what needs work and i just can't stomach posting 'til the end.


I think that's fine NG.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

i was crossing my fingers hoping it would be....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

Ahhhhh, another fellow shortie....Me too J.   I'm only 4'10".   




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You should!!!  Unless you will be in the under 5'3.  then nooooooooooooooooooooo. (my height class)  LOL   J/K.
> 
> They are alot of work, but also alot of fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

well let the other judges vote then. 

i vote no cause rules are rules...sorry.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

rules are rules?  people have entered long past the entry deadline.  what about that rule?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> rules are rules?  people have entered long past the entry deadline.  what about that rule?


I agree and they didn't post pictures to begin with either. 

This is a contest to keep people motivated and if we turn someone down just because of a little rule, doesn't that defeat the purpose of motivation?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

First of all NO ONE entered after the date.
Fire and I asked everyone if they had a problem with people joining at the half way mark, if anyone had a problem with that they were told to PM me.
Rules are Rules and yes this is all about motivation but it is also called a COMPETITION and some people are taking it that way.
If we let everyone not post half way pics because they did not feel up to it then why should anyone?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

interesting.  what about the thread about changing the end date from 4/30?   that's a pretty huge rule to change since that's when judging happens.  (rules are rules?)

and people absolutely joined this competition after the 9/30 entry deadline.  completely fine with me but your "rules are rules" stance has hardly been consistent.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

ok you know what now your hacking on RULES...which you dont intend to even follow so whats up with that?

i said i am cool with letting people not post pics if the other judges are ok with that. 

pm me and let me know who joined after the deadline because to my knowledge no one has. i believe i stated that anyone that did not have their photos posted in the "let the games begin thread" by the deadline was not in the comp but could play along if they wanted to. they just wont be looked at for the overall judging.

and the only reason why i say that people can pm me with their opinions is because some people bash people for stating how they feel.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

i'm not the one hacking on the rules.  

i don't mind that people joined after 9/30 in the least
i don't mind if everyone wants to change the end date

i just don't think you can let those things happen and then try to say anything about "rules"


----------



## Leslie (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I agree and they didn't post pictures to begin with either.
> 
> This is a contest to keep people motivated and if we turn someone down just because of a little rule, doesn't that defeat the purpose of motivation?



I agree
This contest has been a mess since it started. But its for fun and motivation not for cash prizes- so its no biggie.

BUT I do think NG should still take midway pics Jan11th regardless of posting them and then post the before and after together at contest end.  Both pics are necessary for juding purposes.

Otherwise, we will not know what improvements were made. So eventually everyone will have to post them anyway.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

I also stated that if people wanted to pm me the pics i would save them and they wouldnt be posted (if they were embarassed) until the deadline. 

Les...if you would like to help get the contest together with Fire and i that would be great. 

Reason it has been a mess is because no one listens to rules.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> BUT I do think NG should still take midway pics Jan11th regardless of posting them and then post the before and after together at contest end.  Both pics are necessary for juding purposes.
> .




I agree with this.  I have medical reasons for not wanting to post mine.  I guess if I have to, I will and will be embarrassed.......Then on another note, they'll look pretty kick ass posted side by side with my contest end  pics...........  Regardless I'm taking the pics......just up in the air if I want to share them with everyone or, send them to the judges.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll go ahead and post my stats and hopefully the Pics will be up soon! 

Name: David aka Rock
Age: 26
Height: 5'11"

Stats:
Weight- 181...............205
Neck- 16.....................17 1/2
Chest- 43 3/4..............46 3/4
Waist- 34.....................36
Shoulders- 50 1/2........52 3/4
R. Bicep- 16..................16 3/4
L. Bicep- 15 3/4............16 1/2
Legs- 22 1/2.................25
Calves- 14 1/2..............15


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

Thats right the after pics will look that much better.

Sorry everyone but the overwhelming vote from the judges is EVERYONE MUST post their half way pics.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 9, 2004)

can we get an updated list of everyone who is in the competition?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm still in. I'm not crazy happy about posting my pics either, but I will. A commitment is a commitment


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm still in-- I will have my friend take the pictures of me w/ her digital 

Although I haven't really been doing good--so I haven't changed --but my dieting hard begins monday!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll post mine although, I doubt they will be in by the 11th.  Latest will be Monday since my computers at home are down.

The changes I've made aren't very well either.  I blew up like a balloon while taking these darn hormone pills from my dr.  I'm currently on Darvasets..However you spell it for pain until Feb 9th or after.  Once he gets this mess cleaned up, I'm sure I'll drop a crud load of water weight.  When you view my pics......You'll notice the upper half of me is LARGER!!!!!!!!  I think I went up like 2 cup sizes in 1.5 months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Looking forward to it Babs!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll go ahead and post my stats and hopefully the Pics will be up soon!
> 
> Name: David aka Rock
> ...


Damn Rock they are some good improvements


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Damn Rock they are some good improvements


wow, i cant wait to see your pics Rock, measurments look awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, I don't see it though. We'll see as soon as the pics are downloaded!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 10, 2004)

You Guy look great!!  Very impressive!    When does this comp "end"??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't think we know that yet Saph,


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 10, 2004)

fg i will get the list up for sunda sorry i am heading out of town right now.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

*Just so they're all together* 

Name: David aka Rock
Age: 26
Height: 5'11"

Stats:
Weight- 181...............205
Neck- 16.....................17 1/2
Chest- 43 3/4..............46 3/4
Waist- 34.....................36
Shoulders- 50 1/2........52 3/4
R. Bicep- 16..................16 3/4
L. Bicep- 15 3/4............16 1/2
Legs- 22 1/2.................25
Calves- 14 1/2..............15 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rock from the front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rock from the side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rock from the Back*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2004)

And here comes the competeition.......


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Name: Jenny
Age: 20
Height: 5'9 (I think, 174cm)

Stats:
neck: 13.4 ...................13.1
chest: 36.6...................35.4
upper arm: 13...............12.8
waist: 30.......................26.9
hips: 43.........................41.7
thigh: 25........................24.2
calve: 15........................15

I sent the pics to Riss so he could paste them side by side. Hopefully he'll post em soon  I uploaded my pics to my gallery, so you can see them there too


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2004)

Great job Rock.  Looks like you added some nice size, especially your back


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> And here comes the competeition.......


you said it Riss. Rock, you rock man.great improvements,


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Name: Jenny
> Age: 20
> Height: 5'9 (I think, 174cm)
> ...


WOW Jenn,thats great!!!! i cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 11, 2004)

Everyone is looking great. I am definitely still in just have only been on the computer once in the past week. I will take pictures today and send them to Riss so they will definitely be in by deadline.   Unfortunately, I don't think I have any changes in my body at all.  I am hoping I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 11, 2004)

Okay, I just did my pics and measurement and sent them to Riss.  Here are my stats:

Stats:
then............................now
neck: 12"....................12"
chest: 33"....................33" (I was hoping for some major growth here  )
upper arm: 11.75".........11.75"
waist: 29.5"....................28"
hips: 38".........................37"
thigh: 21.5".....................21"
calf: 13.5" .......................12 3/4"


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2004)

hehe...We always hope for major growth in the chest dept.   But I always seem to loose it there first.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

@ hickerchick

Will do pics for you girls tonight


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

MY COMMENTS ON ALL THE RULE POSTS:
1. J'Bo is correct in regards to following our few rules.  They are pretty darn easy if you ask me.  

2. PICTURES:  I personnally do not have any problem with 1/2 way pictures not being 'POSTED" but I do feel it would be nice if those not wishing them posted to at least send them to J'Bo and JODI.  

3. ENDING DATE:  The ending date for the contest HAS NOT BEEN CHANGED.  I was merely getting a feel as to what the contestants wanted.   When the original date was set, I did not take into consideration Contests that some members are entering.  I did not nor would change the date unless EVERYONE AGREED INCLUDING ALL THE JUDGES.

4.  For the Record, I take offense to this comment: 
"This contest has been a mess since it started. But its for fun and motivation not for cash prizes"It has not been a mess at all.  Sure we allowed others to join but so what!!! Contestants were asked and nobody had a problem with it.  If anything the late comers are the ones at the disadvantage because they have less time then the rest of us.  THEY DO HOWEVER HAVE TO POST RECENT PICTURES AT THE 1/2 WAY MARK  OR NO THEY ARE NOT PART OF THE CONTEST.   
As stated, the contest is for FUN for MOTIVATION and no member here should be excluded!!  I WANT EVERYONE MOTIVATED HERE AT IM.COM.   
   Other then the new contestants, I ask, where has it been a mess, how was it a mess?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Fire- I've had no problem with this contest whatsoever. Just want to let you know again what a great idea this was!! I love that we are doing this and I think it has given me a new outlook and new goals!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Well from your photos Rock I totally believe every word you JUST said because it shows in the new pictures for sure.  So if this contest is a "MESS" then so be it.  It is apparently working very well for everyone that has posted pictures so far. I'm very impressed with your progress as well as the others.  Thank you again Rock for your support as well as participating in this Messy contest.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> So if this contest is a "MESS" then so be it.  It is apparently working very well for everyone that has posted pictures so far. I'm very impressed with your progress as well as the others.  Thank you again Rock for your support as well as participating in this Messy contest.



An intelligent person would be able to draw the conclusion your reference to "mess" as sarcastic in regards to what I said. 
I would like to take this time to repost my orginal quote:
_



*Originally posted by Leslie *
I agree
This contest has been a mess since it started. But its for fun and motivation not for cash prizes- so its no biggie.

BUT I do think NG should still take midway pics Jan11th regardless of posting them and then post the before and after together at contest end.  Both pics are necessary for juding purposes.

Otherwise, we will not know what improvements were made. So eventually everyone will have to post them anyway.
		
Click to expand...

_

Saying this contest was messy was not meant to be a putdown. I just think everyone is getting waay too technical. As I clearly (though maybe not clear to everyone) stated before, this contest was supposed to be for fun and motivation...not arguing or making one feel shitty about thier physique.

Seems most peeps are making good progress


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Iains Update*

Well a little fatter, but I think I notice some improvements

Sept 31 .................Jan 11
BW: 217.................227
Neck: 15.25...........16.25
Chest: 45...............47.25
Arm: L 16...............16.5
Waist: 38...............40.75 
Hip: 42.5................44.5  Even bigger 
Thigh: 25.75..........27
Calve: 16...............16.5


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Side Update*

Side Comparison


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Back Update*

Back Comparison


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> An intelligent person would be able to draw the conclusion your reference to "mess" as sarcastic in regards to what I said.
> 
> Your intelligent YES but wrong regarding your conclusion.  I was not being sarcastic, but offended because I don't see it as a mess.  Plain and simple.
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Just a photo so I don't look as fat


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Outstanding work Danny!!! Keep up the fantastic work my friend. I see you dropped some b/f and I see a difference in your shoulders and lats. Awesome!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Iain's Cool, but you can call me Danny LOL

Thanks   I noticed shoulders and lats.

BF is still way out of control, mind you I haven't been really worrying about it.  That is the next step.

Thanks


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Well your doing great and the BF really isn't out of control as badly as you tend to believe.  I think you can drop that weight pretty quickly  IAIN.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

I think you look great Iain!! And it really shows in the shoulders and lat!! You've got more of a V in your back now. I really don't think you look fatter than the before. Maybe it's the illusion of the newly built muscle, but I thought you look leaner IMO. Great work buddy!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 11, 2004)

damn people you all rock  and thanks Riss for doing all the side by sides 

this is gonna be tough...and if you did not feel that you made any progress dont worry we are only half way through


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Iains Update*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Well a little fatter, but I think I notice some improvements



The strange thing is you _look_ leaner in the new pics. 
Definitly sporting more muscle in legs and back too


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

I hear you J'bo. I'm very happy with the progress I've made in strength so I'm hoping now the size will start coming.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 11, 2004)

i think everyone has shown GREAT improvements in their own way...i am super excited to see everyone


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Yea I agree with you Jen,  I feel sorry for you.  You have to decide a winner!! hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 11, 2004)

yah i feel sorry for me too.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jennys stats*  Just for reference with pics

Name: Jenny
Age: 20
Height: 5'9 (I think, 174cm)

Stats:
neck: 13.4 ...................13.1
chest: 36.6...................35.4
upper arm: 13...............12.8
waist: 30.......................26.9
hips: 43.........................41.7
thigh: 25........................24.2
calve: 15........................15


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jenny from the front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jenny from the side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jenny from the back*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry Jenny i had to downsize that last one a bit to get it to post.

1st to say  WOW!! great job Jenny, i like your bis and delts.
Well done girl!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree Riss she looks fantastic man.  What a sweetheart don't you agree?  She obviously has been working so darn hard I have to say i'm very proud of her hard work and dedication.  high fives to her!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Iain you look great!! Great size all over 

Yes... hi5's to Jen 

Yours pics are soon Fire!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hikerchick's stats*  

neck: 12"...................12"
chest: 33"..................38" (haha, just kidding, still 33)
upper arm: 11.75"........11.75"
waist: 29.5".................28"
hips: 38"......................37"
thigh: 21.5"...................21"
calf: 13.5" ....................12 3/4"


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hikerchick from the front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hikerchick from the side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hikerchick from the back*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Another congrats  Well done Shell 
You've put some delts on, and your abs are comin in in the side shot


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent pics sweetie. Your coming along very nicely. Good girl!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Riss  the colour in the pics looks so different, looks like I've been tanning for the update pics  It's motivating to see them next to each other like that, thank's again 

Fire, I saw your pics too and you look fantastic!  We are all a bunch of hard working people


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Great pics Shelley  Though you forgot to put the date there!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

No worries Jen


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Firestorms Stats*  

09/29/03 .................01/08/04
Weight: 210lbs .......208 lbs. 


Stats:
neck: 17"....................17 1/4
chest: 47 1/2".............49
upper arm: 16 1/4".....17 1/2
forarms: 13 1/2...........14 1/2
waist: 39 1/2".............37
thigh: 24"....................24 (no change)
calve: 15 1/2".............15 1/2


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Firestorm from the front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Firestorm from the side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

*Firestorm from the back*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

This comp just gets harder and harder 
Awesome work Fire!!  Thicker and fuller through the mid section, your delts and bis..... far out dude.....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok I totally do not see much change except maybe a little less bf. but no big differences.  I'm going to have to really start kicking it now.
Thanks for posting the pics for me Ris.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Get real fire...  You look heaps better, its hard to see side and back cause your posing but the front... you've definately put size back on...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

your delts and forearms.... your chest looks thicker.....
and that package


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks alot m8.  I suppose I see some improvement in the back pic.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Fire, come on, you have made more progress than me!! You look great!! Delts, pecs, lats, arm, legs, everything is improved


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Well then I suppose we just do not look at ourselves the same as others view us because I totally don't see what you guys all see!  I've seen your pics Jenny and I see a drastic improvement with yours and I'm not just saying that.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Well Fire, that's the thing, we don't see what others see  You have done a great job and I can't wait to see the after pics


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow!!! 

Amazing progress everyone, I don't know where to begin.

Great Job everyone.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow Jen, you have made sooo much progress! Good job, you look awesome. Can't wait to see you in the end!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Rock  Maybe I'll join you in that comp  Haha, no I won't, I'm too much of a chicken to compete


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 12, 2004)

*WOW*

seems like everyboby is really working hard at this comp, Jenny,Hikerchic,ID, wow, impressive to say the least, i wouldnt want to be a judge.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Jenny~~ VERY IMPRESSIVE!! Your waist/ and hips look awesome!! Girl You kicked some ass!!   You look HOT!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

*LIST of OFFICIAL 2003-2004 IM Competition Competitors

NOTE all bolded competitors have submitted their half way photos and are still in the game!*

Women:
*-Jenny
-JLB
-Hiker*
-Shorty 
-NG
-Stacey
-BF
-Babsie

Men:
*-IAD
-Rock
-Fire
-Ris
-Tank*
-8PakMan
-DV
-Pony
-BO


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: Iains Update*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> The strange thing is you _look_ leaner in the new pics.
> Definitly sporting more muscle in legs and back too




Thanks Leslie!

Appreciated 

Now comes the hard work!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I couldn't get anyone to take my pictures. My friend was suppose to but her dad has her digital.  

Guess I'm out!! 

You all look sooo great though!! Congrats and good luck with the rest!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to drop in and say...YOU ALL LOOK FABULOUS!!!!!!!  Great work gang!!!!!  Woohoooooo


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Don't forget to bold Rock!



Yes i bolded pony instead of rock but its updated now  thanks


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *LIST of OFFICIAL 2003-2004 IM Competition Competitors
> 
> NOTE all bolded competitors have submitted their half way photos and are still in the game!*
> ...




what about me?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry  its been fixed


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 12, 2004)

I just have to say that everyone in the comp has done so amazing.  I needed this inspiration today and thank each of you for posting your pics!  Men and women alike..it's awesome!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sorry  its been fixed


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

Uhm, you can count me out of the comp... unless you want to see how BIG my belly is getting


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn rights we want to see the belly


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Uhm, you can count me out of the comp... unless you want to see how BIG my belly is getting


ishowed you mine, you show me yours, LOL, btw BF congrat's, thats pretty cool, another little one, i'm happy for you and Fade.!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh..... didn't i get your email on Sunday STACEY!!
Sorry it might take me A WHILE to get YOUR PICS up...... *hint* *hint*


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Well I couldn't get anyone to take my pictures. My friend was suppose to but her dad has her digital.
> 
> Guess I'm out!!
> ...



Stacey what about Butterfly??  I'm sure she would take your pic for you?  Regardless do your best and if your late getting the pic in then your late.  Don't drop out hun.  You have been kicking some serious ass and would hate for you to drop out cause you can't find someone with a digital.   You can always take a regular pics, mail them to one of us with a scanner(I have one) and we or I could download them for you.  Pain in the ass yes but can be done and I'd be more then willing to do the scan and download, that is the easy part.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea that's right I forgot,, ummm Stacey sent the pic to riss but riss is from australia and they are very laid back and move in slow motion down under.  I'm certain he will get her pics downloaded within the month. Right Riss?????  wink wink


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah........ maybe........ i'll see......
might be abit of a stretch........   i gotta have a sleep first...


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I suddenly realized I'm late getting my pics in.  It honestly wouldn't bother me if I'm out because I'm not exactly training for what most others here are training for anyway, but I could have pics up by tomorrow hopefully.  Judges just let me know what you would like me to do.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Ris-- I didn't email you my pics!! HuH?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Stace, there's a hint.. as in "ooooooh, Stace, thanks for sending the pics, I'll post them in a week" HINT.. Which would give you some more time


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Fire-- I don't know-- I don't have a lot of extra cash for all that stuff right now- 

I'll just have to be out


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 13, 2004)

In retrospect folks, I think I'm going to drop out too.  Doesn't really make sense when I'm training for something different than anyone else and I'm not caring about maintaining my LBM.   

Thanks to everyone in the comp for their support and comments in my journal!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2004)

everyone is doing so well!   

i'll definitely be following along and i'll be training hard and sticking to my eating plan.

but i'm dropping out b/c i'm not willing to post or send midway photos to anyone.  

i'll still post my before and afters in my new journal if anyone's interested.

again - you guys are doing great!  i'll be cheering everyone on.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

Good Luck ponyboy!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Fire-- I don't know-- I don't have a lot of extra cash for all that stuff right now-
> 
> I'll just have to be out



Extra cash for all what stuff Stacey?   You just need the same 3 comparison pics.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Extra cash for all what stuff Stacey?   You just need the same 3 comparison pics.


Fire told her to take normal pics and post them then one of us would scan them for her...


----------



## Eggs (Jan 13, 2004)

Everyone, your pics are looking great, keep up the good work!  Its nice to see all the improvement you are making.

Jenny, you're looking so good honey, theres a huge difference in the before and after pics, and I think despite the fact that you didnt want to post them, that you are doing wonderfully   Good job hottie


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ishowed you mine, you show me yours, LOL, btw BF congrat's, thats pretty cool, another little one, i'm happy for you and Fade.!!!!!



dude...that is the coolest thing ever...writing P/RR/S in your sig!

You are da man!


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2004)

Fire, your pics look great. Wonderful improvements. You are leaner, yet bigger. The waist is tighter and you are building a nice taper now. I am proud of you man.

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks Fire-- I don't know-- I don't have a lot of extra cash for all that stuff right now-
> 
> I'll just have to be out



Stacey Stacey Stacey,,, 3 pictures in an envelope would only cost the price of a stamp.  It's not considered bulk.   Come on now get the pics in the mail woman!!!  lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2004)

Thank you GP, your the man.  I'm giving it 100% my man you can count on that.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thank you GP, your the man.  I'm giving it 100% my man you can count on that.


I'll give ya a" Oh Hell Ya "on that statement .


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Stacey Stacey Stacey,,, 3 pictures in an envelope would only cost the price of a stamp.  It's not considered bulk.   Come on now get the pics in the mail woman!!!  lol


She knows she can always send them to me, it'd only take a day for me to get them.

Stacey - John has to go up that way to get Tyler on Friday and he could meet up with you and take the pics with our digi cam... don't worry, he's not a perv or anything   OR I could go with him Sun when he takes Tyler home and we could meet then to get the pics.  What do ya say?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn rights we want to see the belly


I'll think about it 

and thanks Tank!


----------



## Leslie (Jan 15, 2004)

Sooo...its Jan 15th..Where are we with midway pics? Are only those that submitted a part of the contest?

Who is still in the contest?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 16, 2004)

i'm still acting like i'm in (with my training and eating) but technically i'm out since i just couldn't bring myself to do the midway photos.  so i'm "playing along at home" in an unofficial capacity now.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2004)

NG i think you should stiil take pics.... still be in the comp but post your midways at the end  If thats ok with everyone


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Sooo...its Jan 15th..Where are we with midway pics? Are only those that submitted a part of the contest?
> 
> Who is still in the contest?


you didnt get my naked one's, oh man, now i'll have to photoshop new one's, what a rip off!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> NG i think you should stiil take pics.... still be in the comp but post your midways at the end  If thats ok with everyone


As I said earlier its fine with me but others disagreed.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Personnally I say to everyone that has at least submitted "before" pics to stay in the contest and just submit the "after" pics.  Seriously, the mid point pics really mean nothing.  No judging whatsoever is happening now anyway.  They were just for inspiration and motivation and for fun.  I don't think these mid pics should be manditory expecially since so many people are insecure and are dropping out of the contest.  I don't want ANYONE DROPPING OUT DAG GUM IT!!!  Stay in and just submit the finished product.   That is MY RULE STARTING NOW.  MID PICS NOT MANDITORY  AND THAT IS THE FINAL WORD ON THE PICTURES.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 18, 2004)

*good job all*

sorry all  been busy modeating at another site slipped my mind bout the end of the comp.  SOrry for not submitting new pics you all look great.  I know im out of the comp but if u still want updated pics i can send them in they just wont matter or count.  AS i said before great job everyone.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

8 You don't have to be out of the comp.  Post the pics regardless Like to see your progress.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 18, 2004)

can someone put the new and the old beside each other cuz i dont know how?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

No worries *pak post them in your journal. Send a message to Rissole asking him to do it for you.  he has been doing it for all of us.


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 18, 2004)

ok kewl man thanks


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

My pleasure my man.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*BabsieGirl update Stats*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*BabsieGirl update Front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*BabsieGirl update Side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*BabsieGirl update Back*


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Damn Babs from the way you were talking I was expecting to see Sasquash!!  1st off,,,I'd KILL for your calves.  Secondly I don't think you look bad in the least in fact you look bulkier not fatter!  I'll bet when you start cutting a bit you will see a big difference in muscle size when compared to your 1st photos.  I think the extra weight will end up helping you in the long run.  Believe that!!!  
Fire


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

I totally agree Fire  There's some good extra muscle there


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Ya see Riss, just as I said about myself.  We have a totally different perception about ourselves then what others see.  I suppose in a way it's a good thing.

Note: Riss that last pic didn't work bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I think you look great Babs, you are so beautiful! It looks like you've put on some muscle!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

8pac you little fricker!!! You went from being defined to MORE defined!  WFT!!!  I need to up my REDLINE Dosages. hahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*8 Paks Stats*  
Name: shyler aka 8 pak man
Age:19
height: 6ft5

W8 :170-180........167
neck: 17................17.5
chest 43................44
arm: 14.................14.5
waist: 27...............27
hips:  35................35
thighs:21.............. 22
calves:15..............15.3


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*8 Pak from the front*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*8 Pak from the side*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

*8 Pak from the back*


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry Fire  now you look like a prophet


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

a prophet?  Do you mean Budda if your comparing me to him!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Great work 8 pack, you managed to strip more fat and add muscle it looks like! Awesome!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Far out  here we go with the Buddha thing again...
Burner called me that in an email and its my old nickname 
I've had it since i was 12 and still get called it on the odd occasion now....
Told ya you were a prophet... not like a Buddah like a gift from our good Lord


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh well my friend you won't ever hear me calling you Buddah that's for sure. I think you look fantastic and love the mass you put on dawg.  And did you just call me a prophet as in a gift from God?  I think your giving me a compliment???  If so that was very kind of you and I'm touched.  If your being scarcastic then F#$K YOU BUDDAH.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Speaking of being a prophet, we'll see about that on sunday.  I just posted my prediction as to who will win the Superbowl on Sunday in the Sports area.  I picked the New England Patriots but admitted to guessing the final score since I don't really pay close enough attention to stats throughout the year to make a good educated guess.  I think I picked 28 to 17 but that shows you that I guessed because I'm not sure that is what I posted. lol    I feel strongly though that the PATS will win though.  I feel it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

It was a compliment 

We'll see ay.......


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2004)

Damn Riss your one hell of a guy M8.  Thank you my friend.  I think very highly of you too!!!  Ok enough of this talk or the other members here will either get jealous or start calling us names. hahahahahaha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your compliments.  Makes me feel a little better....

I'm down 8 pounds from last week....YIPPEEEE


----------



## 8 pak man (Jan 20, 2004)

thx guys and thanks for posting those ris


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Damn Babs from the way you were talking I was expecting to see Sasquash!!  1st off,,,I'd KILL for your calves.  Secondly I don't think you look bad in the least in fact you look bulkier not fatter!  I'll bet when you start cutting a bit you will see a big difference in muscle size when compared to your 1st photos.  I think the extra weight will end up helping you in the long run.  Believe that!!!
> Fire




Thank FireStorm!!!!!!  I feel like Sasquash....My clothes don't fit me anymore...Legs are too big...

I hope when I cut I see a big difference.  Hopefully I don't go losing everything I worked hard for.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ya see Riss, just as I said about myself.  We have a totally different perception about ourselves then what others see.  I suppose in a way it's a good thing.
> 
> Note: Riss that last pic didn't work bro.




Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I totally agree Fire  There's some good extra muscle there




Yeah, extra muscle with a boat load of water weight.....My trainer commented during our work out last night about my water weight.....He said most of it went to my glutes and chest.........go figure...That's the first place it drops off at.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think you look great Babs, you are so beautiful! It looks like you've put on some muscle!




Rock, I can always count on your to cheer me up when I'm feeling down and fat!   

yep....added some muscle too.....wonder how much of it I'll keep during my cut 


I decided to cut out my April competition.  I'm going to continue with bulking until the end of Feb mid March.  Plan to compete May 22 or in June.....don't know....gonna take my time with it


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

Babs, you'll compete 3 days b4 me mines on the 25th may 
We can suffer together


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Sweet.....we can both be irritable togetherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Do you know how hard it is to keep your sanity while dieting for a comp.  The closer you get...the harder it becomes to stay smart and maintain a good attitude.  people will irritate the dirt out of you and.........evil Rissole will come out to play for a while........


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

I took a week off of work before and after my comp


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sweet.....we can both be irritable togetherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to keep your sanity while dieting for a comp.  The closer you get...the harder it becomes to stay smart and maintain a good attitude.  people will irritate the dirt out of you and.........


No i dont know.... this will be my first comp 


> evil Rissole will come out to play for a while........


Is that a good thing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Well....you may want to warn your friends that what you say while dieting...you don't necessarily mean....You're just grumpy...ALL THE TIME.......Ephedra was my only hope for energy and a high for feeling happy..................does that make sense?  

Just how evil can you get while not dieting?  Tripple it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I took a week off of work before and after my comp




I took the last week off also....I was awful and a bare to be around......You're cold...cranky...hungry for FATTY foods and you cannot have them.....ugh 

I went to work the week after my comp though...had to show off my third place trophy....it was exciting for me because I had never competed before...............that and I placed higher than my pt's wife...who has been training for years, etc.....so...it was awsome


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Babs-- My comp is May 15-- very close to yours--sooo We can all be cranky together!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Well....you may want to warn your friends that what you say while dieting...you don't necessarily mean....You're just grumpy...ALL THE TIME.......Ephedra was my only hope for energy and a high for feeling happy..................does that make sense?
> 
> Just how evil can you get while not dieting?  Tripple it!


 That'll be pretty bad then....
I cant take supps like you guys  just about everything here is illegal..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Babs-- My comp is May 15-- very close to yours--sooo We can all be cranky together!!!!!


We'll have to make a bitch session thread


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

YEAH!! We will NEED IT!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

YEAH YEAH!!!!!!  THAT SOUNDS FANTASTIC!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Thank FireStorm!!!!!!  I feel like Sasquash....My clothes don't fit me anymore...Legs are too big...
> 
> I hope when I cut I see a big difference.  Hopefully I don't go losing everything I worked hard for.



Legs too big?  I don't believe that is possible!!!  How can legs ever be too big.  Babs,,, don't take this the wrong way but I LOVE YOUR LEGS!!!!  Now as you stated about legs to big and cutting.  Welp, after you cut your beautiful leg size will come down a bit so YOU will be happy.  You have too much "muscle" there to loose it all.  Trust me, when you cut you will look awesome!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Yeah, extra muscle with a boat load of water weight.....My trainer commented during our work out last night about my water weight.....He said most of it went to my glutes and chest.........go figure...That's the first place it drops off at.


Babsie - you look great! I just wish that my water weight would go to my chest or butt!!  Instead it just hangs out on my stomach.    You have got some great muscle there, I can't wait to see you in comp form, I'll be cheering for ya!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

I hear ya hikerchick!  When I diet down, all that goes away.  I then joint the itty bitty club.  I litterally go from a D to an A......No joke.  I about cry.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm always an A.     (well....there were a few years of denial back in high school where i falsely believed I was a B if I only wore demi cups)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 5, 2004)

@ NG thats too funny girl


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Legs too big?  I don't believe that is possible!!!  How can legs ever be too big.  Babs,,, don't take this the wrong way but I LOVE YOUR LEGS!!!!  Now as you stated about legs to big and cutting.  Welp, after you cut your beautiful leg size will come down a bit so YOU will be happy.  You have too much "muscle" there to loose it all.  Trust me, when you cut you will look awesome!!!




What I meant is, when bulking I always have to buy pants each time cause I'm never the same size.  Everything fits fine in the waste.....it's just those darn thighs.

Thanks for all the compliments.  It's great learning opinions from a dif. view point.

I hope I look awesome when I cut..  keep your fingers crossed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey J'Bo, I thought you were going to post your pics?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Babs you can always trust to get an honest opinion from me dear although if it is critical,, it may appear in a PM not on here. lol   
for example.... wholly bejesus!!  Damn girl you got one big azz booty baby!!  Damn I could park my truck on that thang!! Oh damn,, does that booty of yours have it's own zip code??  hahahahahahaha
I crack me up.  That wasn't intended for you deary,, just a hypothetical PM I'd send ya if you had a big booty!!!  hahahaha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Fire, you're too funny.

J'Bo  --  Where are your pics darlin?  You said you were going to post yours here.  Everything alright?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

She's still 'busy'........ .....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Can someone move my journal to the reg. journal sections please?????


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Pm a mod JLB


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Augh.....I was hoping they would just read this and move it.  LMAO   I'm being lazyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

So who won????


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> So who won????


no idea! i'm still going to keep cutting till one of the judges tell me to stop!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think the comp is over is it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Questions questions....

But where are the answers????


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to play.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

I think its over at the end of this month or possibly next.  Not sure.  I dropped out because of Endo.  Too much weight gain during hormone treatments.  there was NO WAY I was posting anymore pics.

There are a couple here a couple pages back. and some more in my competition journal.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 17, 2004)

It is over at the end of the month.  I have no idea why Prince got rid of our sub folder.  Pretty FUQED up if you ask me.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep....


----------

